# The meat is done when it is done



## slipaway (Aug 12, 2017)

A short story for the new guys (and maybe some old timers, as well). You can use time, and you can use temperature, and you can use weather, and you can adjust your heat source - but the bottom line is - the meat is done when it's done.

I have made pastrami many, many times and the time on the pit has always been between 4 -7 hours (with the size briskets I buy).

Yesterday I went to smoke a pastrami that had been curing and I am glad we weren't counting on it for dinner last night (I always smoke it then  let it sit for a day wrapped in the fridge and then slice the next day). Yesterday, after 9 hours on the heat the brisket was still almost 15 degrees form where I needed it to be so I figured it must be in a second stall and so I wrapped it in foil and put it back on the pit. That did the trick. The IT started moving up almost immediately and 1 1/2 hours later I was were I wanted to be.

The moral is - it may have always only taken 4 - 7 hours in the past but that doesn't mean it won't take 11 hours today!

The meat is done when it is done..............


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 12, 2017)

Diffidently agree with that have had the same thing happen and its like man whats wrong here what did I miss. But hung in there and finally got the IT I was looking for. Great point for some of the newbies.

Warren


----------



## joe black (Aug 12, 2017)

All cows are not the same.  Some are fatter and some are more muscular.  It's not too hard to see the fat, but if the muscle is a little more or less dense, it can make a real difference and it will definitely effect the time and the temp.

Good luck and good smoking,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## tripleq (Aug 12, 2017)

Slipaway said:


> (I always smoke it then  let it sit for a day wrapped in the fridge and then slice the next day).
> 
> The meat is done when it is done..............


Ive smoked a couple of pastramis and they are becoming a fan favorite. Im curious about two things, 1 are you wrapping in foil or going for the air tight saran wrap (when its cool enough) and 2, what IT are you shooting for?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2017)

The worst part of your story is for me stuff like that always happens when we have guests over & everybody is hungry!

I just always have a bunch of appetizers & a fridge full of beer!

That usually keeps them busy until the meat is done!

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 13, 2017)

A lot of times meat has a mind of it's own. As you said It's done when it is done.
Just need to be patient.

Al you can tell your a seasoned smoker :biggrin:

"I just always have a bunch of appetizers & a fridge full of beer!"  Thumbs Up


----------



## slipaway (Aug 13, 2017)

TripleQ,

I never have wrapped while it was on the smoke. This time I did just to see if I could help it through (what I think was) a second stall.

Normally once I hit 165 IT in the thickest part I take it off and  let it rest on a cookie rack (over tin foil) in the house. Once it is cool I wrap in plastic wrap and put in fridge overnight. Not necessarily looking for "air tight", but more so that any juices don't drip in the fridge and it cools completely before I  slice. Makes slicing a  lot easier the next day.

Good  luck with yours -


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 16, 2017)

Murphy was smoking long before anyone... He was an optimist by saying that what can go wrong will go wrong..

Best thing I learned when "entertaining" or even planning the family meal, is get it done ahead of time and pack it away in the ice chest with the towel or just crock pot it to keep it warm. It's darn near impossible to have a so called dinner time then pull meat out of the smoker, let it rest, pull, slice, etc. at the same time. In my experience, everyone will want to help but they won't have a clue what to do so you end up shredding yourself trying to choreograph your own kitchen..


----------



## bbqluvtoo (Aug 17, 2017)

AMEN - TRUTH


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 17, 2017)

The cooler and the oven might be a close 2nd & 3rd in importance for your smoking tools [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------

